# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  وقت الصلاة هو الافضل لنتاول الطعام!!..

## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته..
*
*ويظل هذا القرآن العظيم يبهرنا بمعجزاته الخالده...
ويملأ قلوبنا أمانا وامتنانا لمنزلته عز وجل أن هدانا إليه..ودلنا عليه..
فسبحانه له الحمد كما يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه..
فبالرغم من تقدم الطب والأبحاث العلمية الغذائية على مستوى عال جدا, إلا أننا نجد أن القرآن الكريم قد سبقها بمراحل كثيره..!
فقد ذكر الدكتور اللامع :جميل القدسي الدويك في موقعه أنه اكتشف من قوله تعالى :
"يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُواْ زِينَتَكُمْ عِندَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ وَلاَ تُسْرِفُواْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ" الأعراف (31 )
أفضل وقت للوجبات وعددها وكمياتها..
فوجد أن أفضل وقت للأكل هو وقت الصلاه..
أي بما يعادل 5وجبات يوميا ,شرط أن تكون خفيفه...((ولاتسرفوا))..!
غير أن السر الأكبر في هذه الآية هو موضوع التوقيت, والذي يجب أن يكون مرتبطا بأوقات الصلاة, وعلينا ألا ننسى أحب الأعمال إلى الله هو الصلاة على وقتها, 
"إِنَّ الصَّلاَةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَّوْقُوتًا " (103) النساء, 
فنحن نصلي مع حركة الشمس, الفجر قبل الشروق, المغرب بعد الغروب, الظهر عند استواء الشمس في كبد السماء, والعصر عندما يصبح طول الإنسان مساويا لطول ظله, وأخيرا العشاء عند غياب آخر شعاع متبقي من الشمس , ويكتشف العلم الحديث حقيقة أن الغدة الصنوبرية الموجودة في دماغ الإنسان, تعمل مع الشمس بالدقيقة والثانية..!
وتكتشف الأبحاث العلمية الحديث المذكورة في كتاب (أسرار السيروتونين)
secrets of serotoinin أن أقوى ما ينظم الغدة الصنوبرية وعلمها ويؤثر عليها ,هو الضوء, والطعام...! 
وفي الحقيقة إن آيتنا القرآنية هي الوحيدة في القرآن التي تربط الضوء مع الطعام, فالصلاة مرتبطة بضوء الشمس وحركتها, وجعلتها مربوطة أيضا بالطعام, وقد أثبت بحثنا بفضل الله على أكثر من إثني عشر ألف مريض, وعلى مدى ثماني سنوات أن دخول الطعام في أوقات حركة الشمس الرئيسية بكمية قليلة, وهي نفسها أوقات الصلاة يعود على الجسم بفوائد غزيره منها
أنه يضبط الغدة الصنوبرية ضبطا تاما, وهذا بدوره يضبط إفراز الميلاتونين الذي يعتبر قائدا أعلى في الجسم, فهو قائد القواد جميعها, فهو المنظم للغدة الصنوبرية, وهو المنظم للساعة البيولوجية وإفرازات الجسم في أوقات محددة, وهو المنظم للنظام الهرموني واضطراباته وخلل إفرازاته الدورية, وهو من أقوى مضادات السرطان الطبيعية, وهو رافع للمناعة, وهو رافع للسيروتونين ومضاد للاكتئاب, ولذلك فقد وجد أن التزام الناس بهذه القاعدة لمن طبقت عليهم الدراسة يجعلهم أقل عرضة للسرطان, ويرفع مناعتهم بإذن الله, وينظم اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية عند النساء, ويعالج العقم وكذلك كافة الاضطرابات الهرمونية لهرمونات الغدة الدرقية والكظرية (فوق الكلية) والبنكرياس, وكافة الهرمونات الأخرى وبشكل مذهل..! 
ولا يتسع المجال حقيقة للتحدث عن الفوائد التي يمكن أن نحصيها علميا وعمليا والتي أثبتها بحثنا من تطبيق هذه الآية فقط, 
ولكن يكفي أن نقول من تجربتنا أن تطبيق هذه الآية فقط إذا التزم فيها كل الناس فهذا كفيل بأن يوفر 90% من ميزانيات وزارات الصحة في بلادنا...!
وهو كفيل بتقليل أمراضنا بنسبة لا تقل عن 90% بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى..
أدام الله علينا وعليكم نعمة الصحة والعـافيه*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------

ليلاس (04-01-2011)

----------


## شجون العباس

باركـ الله فيكـ ع المعلومة القيمة
ربي يعطيكـ ألف عافية
لاحرمنا الله هالجهوود المبذولة
تح ــــــــــــــــيآتي
ܓܨ✿

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شجون العباس..

نورتم بتواجدكم..

دمتم سالمين

----------


## أموله

*ماشاء الله سبحان الله ربي العظيم*
*موضوع رائع جدًا جدًا*
*بارك الله فيكَ والله*
*ماننحرم جديدك ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحآنك ربي ..*

*تسلميين خيه ع الطرح ..*

*ماننحرم هالجهود ..*

*ودي ..*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يا سبحان الله 

الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يفرض شيء على الانسان إلا وله فائدة له في الدنيا والاخرة 

تشكري حبيبتي على الطرح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

أهلينات اخواتي العزيزات

ما ننحرم من تواجدكن..

عطرتن متصفحي بمروركن..

دمتن في رعاية الباري وحفظه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

عاد الحين هذا الزمن انقلب كل شي وصار  مو في وقته الله المعين 

يسلمو على الطرح الحلو 

دمتي بخير ...


*

----------

